# Towing a log splitter?



## mwhitnee (Jul 16, 2017)

Have the tires filled up. Tires have a little dry rot but not too bad easily holding air.

Got my ball hitch, hitch pin. The splitter has 2 small chains to hook to the truck.

Any precautions I should take? I've never towed before. I'll be putting a flag on the back of the splitter.

Please be specific if you can. I'll be taking back roads, 45 minute drive. Thanks


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 17, 2017)

If I had that long a drive I would honestly load it in a trailer if at all possible to bring it to wherever you are going . . . short wheelbase, no suspension, etc. make me leery of hauling it very far or very fast.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 17, 2017)

I got my splitter used about 5 years ago. It came from the factory all set up for towing - has a light kit on it just for that.

But I still brought it home on a trailer. Much less to worry about - on a 1 hour highway drive. That way small stance & wheelbase, and tiny tires - not very confidence inspiring.

EDIT: But if I absolutely had to, I would likely try it on a 40 minute back road drive if I didn't have access to a trailer. (Wouldn't take a very big trailer either). Nice & slow. If it doesn't have lights or license plate - somebody who drives a car sporting flashing red & blue lights could possibly cause you grief depending on the situation & their mood.


----------



## blades (Jul 17, 2017)

with out suspension you will be limited to about 30 mph max. Over that it gets to bouncing and dancing like a person that just got into a ground hornets nest.  All that banging around is real hard on the tank welds, pia to repair.  Much safer although a bit of a pain to trailer it. Then you can take it anywhere at any speed. Or  sub frame it and add suspension. Because of short coupling length  and depending on your tow vehicle can't even see it behind you - backing it up to some where is another pia.


----------



## Woody5506 (Jul 17, 2017)

Towed mine home from the dealer last week after buying it new, no issues with towing and that's about a 30 minute drive. didn't go over 45, as that's what the Ariens is rated for. It worked with no issues but I'd rather not do it again. I also had issues with a coupling coming loose inside a cover/box off the motor due to set screws vibrating loose which i'd attribute to a combination of towing and using it that same night. Though the dealer assumes it just wasn't set right from the factory. 

Long story short, it's do-able. avoid sharp turns and pot holes. and attempting to back it up was pretty laughable for anyone watching me, and thats even with a back up camera. Pull  straight in to wherever you're going and just move the splitter by hand if possible.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Jul 17, 2017)

You will be fine.. just keep it under 45mph.. i loaned mine to my brother in law  and he is an hour away. 2 hour round trip and all was well..


----------



## beatlefan (Jul 17, 2017)

I agree with the 45 mph max.  Otherwise, it will bounce around as noted in the other posts.  A friend of mine loaned his out to another friend and the guy towed down the road at full speed.  Needless to say, he flipped it over and did serious damage to it.  He took it back without even offering to pay for repairs.  Which leads to my next piece of advice.  Don't loan it out.  LOL


----------



## Grateful11 (Jul 17, 2017)

I took ours to my brothers home a few years ago as his doesn't do vertical splits. We loaded it on a small 5x8' trailer and strapped it down. 30 minute drive mostly on the interstate and no worries.


----------



## NickDL (Jul 17, 2017)

I bought mine used, which was a 35 mile trip. I towed behind. You truck up the turnpike. I went slow and steady in the right lane. If I were to do it again, I'd throw it in my trailer. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mwhitnee (Jul 17, 2017)

Well I did it. Made it safely home. Think the unit is fine but will inspect it tomorrow.

Thought about a light kit but then looking at it, it wouldn't really work unless I spent a lot of time on it. Truck lights were easily seen and I flagged the back.

Kinda loud but kept it under 45 and avoided bumps and potholes. I have a lot to split!!


----------



## Longstreet (Jul 18, 2017)

Ive towed mine along interstate 285 in Atlanta.  285 is pretty much a racetrack so going 45 mph would get you run off the road.


----------



## mwhitnee (Jul 20, 2017)

Used the gps, back roads. Found a much better ride home too.


----------



## saewoody (Jul 20, 2017)

NickDL said:


> I bought mine used, which was a 35 mile trip. I towed behind. You truck up the turnpike. I went slow and steady in the right lane. If I were to do it again, I'd throw it in my trailer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Agreed. Had a similar situation. It was a miserable drive. Towing around town is fine, but longer drives are tough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Jul 20, 2017)

Throw a fiskars splitting axe and an 8 pound maul in the back, and leave the hydraulic monstrosity where it sits on it's dry-rotted tires. Burn some calories and flex those muscles! And, drive as fast as you want!


----------



## blades (Jul 21, 2017)

Some of us, due to the infirmities of age, are not able to wield one those for hours on end.  Cheer up you will get there sooner or later also. Nothing like a torn rotater cuff to make you reassess your particular likes and dislikes while burning  btu's of dino fuel to stay warm.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Jul 23, 2017)

blades said:


> Some of us, due to the infirmities of age, are not able to wield one those for hours on end.  Cheer up you will get there sooner or later also. Nothing like a torn rotater cuff to make you reassess your particular likes and dislikes while burning  btu's of dino fuel to stay warm.


I hear ya, blades.  I have a little electric splitter that I now use from time to time that I acquired last year, and I'd have never used one 10 years ago. Just running out of juice and gumption.  That said, I'd also go to the joint doctor and get a torn rotator joint untorn (see @CheapBassTurd).  Assuming it was repairable, of course.  No judgements here, just trying to having some fun banter...


----------



## xman23 (Jul 24, 2017)

I've told this before. I rented one and after making sure it started at the rental shop, I took off towing the splitter very fast to get in a few hours before dark. About 1/2 hour on winding, bouncing roads. The bouncing  caused hydro lock. It took me until the next morning to figure out why I couldn't turn it over. 

So turn off the gas, if it has a shut off.


----------



## johneh (Jul 24, 2017)

Tow mine all the time at speed 
 But it is made to tow with lights and plate holder


----------



## Woody5506 (Jul 25, 2017)

xman23 said:


> I've told this before. I rented one and after making sure it started at the rental shop, I took off towing the splitter very fast to get in a few hours before dark. About 1/2 hour on winding, bouncing roads. The bouncing  caused hydro lock. It took me until the next morning to figure out why I couldn't turn it over.
> 
> So turn off the gas, if it has a shut off.



It took me a couple times of towing mine to figure out the engine floods everytime and "oh yeah....it has a shut off valve. duh!" so good advice there, and i'm glad it wasn't just me with this issue...lol


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks fer da mention.  lol

The old/ new shoulder is almost 100% now with a nearly a year of calendar time
clicked off.   What I had never bothered using before is now my best friend, (Mr. Huskee 22 ton)

Dragging it home slow n' steady over 13 miles of  Indiana potholes/ bumps was no big deal at all 
by backroadin' it and as mentioned keeping the speeds down.  I lit up the radio and took some time
on the way to Cheap Acres.   (We drained the gas and ran out the carb first.)

CheaperThanYourBoss


----------



## BSH1F (Aug 1, 2017)

I tow mine (22ton husky) about 20 miles one way about once, or twice a year. Keep it under 40 and have never had a problem[emoji3]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## David.Ervin (Aug 2, 2017)

I think those splitters are meant for towing around the yard and in and out of the woods, not down the road in any significant capacity.  The couple times I've had to move one, I just grab a buddy and heft it into the bed of my pickup, then ratchet strap it down.


----------



## Woody5506 (Aug 3, 2017)

Once in a while won't hurt, but if it was a regular thing I'd definitely get a small trailer for it.


----------



## BSH1F (Aug 6, 2017)

My splitter specifically stated in the owners manual that on the road towing was not an issue as long as the speed didn't reach over 45mph i only have an suv so a trailer or bed is not an option for me as it is for others, one of yhe selling points for me was the fact that i could take it on the road lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## redktmrider (Aug 6, 2017)

Watch the tires if the splitter has been stored outside for any length of time, the UV protection built into tires only works when the tires are regularly heated up by being on the road. I found this out the hard way on my RV.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 6, 2017)

David.Ervin said:


> I think those splitters are meant for towing around the yard and in and out of the woods, not down the road in any significant capacity.  The couple times I've had to move one, I just grab a buddy and heft it into the bed of my pickup, then ratchet strap it down.



That may be true for some of them, but my Huskee 22-ton manual specifies the splitter for on-road towing up to 45 mph maximum speed.  They have a whole section on road towing instructions and precautions, if I recall.  I only towed it on the road twice, myself, but it did fine.

Similarly, the Iron and Oak splitters (same basic chassis) rented by stores and rental companies all over this country are towed on a daily basis.  If stores are allowing customers to tow them, or more importantly their business insurers are permitting that rental, then it must be specified for such by the manufacturer.

That said, if I were to tow it again today, I'd throw it on my trailer.  I hated towing something that was too small to see in my mirrors, or that I couldn't back up if I needed to.


----------



## johneh (Aug 6, 2017)

This is what I have and I tow it at speed on the hi way 
http://www.surgemaster.ca/26lgc-l-horizontal-splitter.html


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 2, 2017)

Check wheel bearing grease, mine came from factory dry.  I packed bearings and always pull it to where I will be processing wood.  No problems usually no more than 60 mile round trip. Never had any problems.
Also put a small flag mostly because it makes it easier to back the splitter.


----------

